# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Te lidhem apo jo ?

## Chica bonita

Pershendetje te gjitheve !!! Une jam nje vajze 16 vjecare dhe per momentin gjendem ne nje dileme,,,,,Per tu a bere me te qarte problemin tim po pershkruaj me saktesi se ne c'situate gjendem ....Kam qen e lidhur para pothujase 1 viti me nje djale qe e doja shume ...Nuk ishte tipi i djalit ideal per mua sepse te gjtih e njihnin si prototip por cti besh qe kur bie brenda bie ....nejsee ....lidhja ime me te nuk zgjati shume vtm 3 muaj ....me pas u ndam per nje arsye koti qe nuk dua ta permend .....kaluan goxha muaj dhe nje dite takohem rastesisht me te .....me thote qe donte te rilidheshim bashke ....per nje moment e gjykova te arsyeshme ta refuzoja dhe kjo puna u harrua ...tani pas kaq kohesh afersisht 7 muaj takohem perseri em te....duke qene se une kisha dtl dhe me kishte marr malli ta shihja shoqa e ngushte ma mundesioi kete dhe dolem per kafe me te dhe shoqet e shoket e mi ...gjate kthimit per ne shtepi me tha se em donte akoma ....dhe me kerkoi prape te lidheshim .....nuk e di cte bej .....nuk e mohoj qe e dua akoma ....por duke qene se kam marre vesh qe ka ndryshuar paksa jam en dileme .....mora vesh qe kishte filluar perdorimin e substancave narkotike para tre muajsh ...ai nuk ma mohoi kete gje por me beri te ditur qe tanime nuk vazhdonte ti konsumonte ....Do tju lutesha te vendosnit veten ne vendin tim dhe te me ndihmoshit me nje pergjigje te arsyetuar .....Shume faleminderit !!!! :rrotullo syte:

----------


## teta

jo! :i terbuar: 
vetem do shkaktosh vetes probleme

----------


## Chica bonita

> jo!
> vetem do shkaktosh vetes probleme


Okk faleminderit per pergjigjen .....se di mbase do mundoehm te ve arsyen para zemres

----------


## derjansi

Po 15 vjec ***** jote me lidhje? Te hangert dreqi kryt te hangert 

u asht hek dajaku skeni faj jo

----------


## Chica bonita

> Po 15 vjec ***** jote me lidhje? Te hangert dreqi kryt te hangert 
> 
> u asht hek dajaku skeni faj jo


ejjjj cuni avash kur flet .....nqs ke qen ndonjeher 15 vjec lidhjet ne ate moshe nuk jane aq serioze .....un skam kaluar ne hapa te tj .....kupton ???

----------


## derjansi

> ejjjj cuni avash kur flet .....nqs ke qen ndonjeher 15 vjec lidhjet ne ate moshe nuk jane aq serioze .....un skam kaluar ne hapa te tj .....kupton ???


Ok mos kalo. E mos nigjo at lapher se te rren.

Rri ke shpija e futju shkolles se ke koh mjaft per lidhje.

----------


## Chica bonita

> Ok mos kalo. E mos nigjo at lapher se te rren.
> 
> Rri ke shpija e futju shkolles se ke koh mjaft per lidhje.


Okkk shume faleminderit .....Me i arsyeshem keshtu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

prinder a ke ti?
pyeti ata perpara se te na pyesesh ne

----------


## Chica bonita

> prinder a ke ti?
> pyeti ata perpara se te na pyesesh ne


 nqs te bezdisa mund edhe mos komentoje ....nuk me duket normale ti pyes prinderit per vogelsira adoleshence

----------


## riduana

Chica mos na i merr per keq por per te mire po ti themi mos bej gabim te lidhesh jo me ate por me asnjeri ne kete mos shih shkollen e  di qe keto ti thon te gjith dhe te kan ardhur ne maj te hundes une qe po te flas jam 20 vjec skam shume qe i kam kaluar keto gjera dhe e di mir si je por  ti vet e thua jan kalimtare do ta shohesh se sa te et dal nje me i mir do ta harrosh mos bej gabim te lutem mos mi merr fjalet per keq neqoftese ke nevoje per ndonje keshill me co mesazh privat te betohem qe do te te ndihmoj si motren time ok

----------


## _MALSORI_

> nqs te bezdisa mund edhe mos komentoje ....nuk me duket normale ti pyes prinderit per 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				vogelsira
> 			
> 		
> 
>  adoleshence


valla shume vogelsi eshte kjo pune..pse te duhet te pyesesh prinderit per kete..futja bridh kodrave te liqenit apo moteleve te ndryshme neper shqiperi dhe kur te te vere shqelmin qaj e shko e ankohu te prinderit..mundesisht edhe ndonje nip apo mbese nuk do ishte keq per prinderit...

hej medet ..ka adoleshent nga mosha por edhe nga mendja...

----------


## fadiola

Keshtu mendoj dhe un futju shkolles me mir,se je e  vogel akoma dhe fjalet mos na i mer per keq,se per mir po te themi,ciao.

----------


## Etna Etna

Do kesh kohe pa fund per tu lidhur...kohe ne te cilen do jesh me e pjekur dhe me e pergjegjshme per veprimet e tua.E kuptoj qe ne kete moshe edhe simpatia te duket si dashuri..dhe mendon se ky eshte i duhuri me te cilin do kalosh jeten.Kur te rritesh do qeshesh me simpatite dhe pelqimet e adoleshences.
Cdo lidhje ne kete moshe (pavarsisht nese cuni eshte mistrec...rrugac apo "flori " ) nuk eshte e keshillueshme.
Ti vendos vete gjithsesi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Spo pergjigjet me ajo.
Mo duket se vendosi te degjoj zemren sesa mendjen  :ngerdheshje: 

Eh pika pika botes thuaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## goldian

po mire ti sot je 16 para nje viti ke qene e lidhur i bie te ishe 15 
une 15 vjec sdija as si luhej eurolloto e as reviste porno skam pa nej her lol
hallall rinise sotme

----------


## EDUARDI

> ...por duke qene se kam marre vesh qe ka ndryshuar paksa jam en dileme .....mora vesh qe kishte filluar perdorimin e substancave narkotike para tre muajsh ...ai nuk ma mohoi kete gje por me beri te ditur qe tanime nuk vazhdonte ti konsumonte ....Do tju lutesha te vendosnit veten ne vendin tim dhe te me ndihmoshit me nje pergjigje te arsyetuar .....Shume faleminderit !!!!


Po ti thua qe paske mar vesh qe ai paska ndryshuar goxha, por ti spo e kupton ndryshimin qe ka ai cun, ndryshimi i tij eshte qe ka filluar perdorimin e substancave narkotike dhe me e bukura ai qeka i drejt se sta ka mohuar kte gje por e ka pranuar. me thuaj dicka ky eshte ndryshimi i tij ???? te ka then qe nuk i vazhdon me, populli thot nje fjale te urte popullore . a mban qeni breke? nese qeni mban breke atehere dhe ai do heq dore nga ato substanca.
Goce je e vogel jeten e ke perpara, te keshilloj te shofesh shkollen sepse ka rendesi, tani per tani per ty dhe gjate kalimit te kohes do te shofesh dike qe mund te te doje me pasterti sinqeritet, nuk quhet ndjenje ajo qe ti ke pas me ate ne moshen 15 vjecare, sepse ajo sipas pershkrimit tend quhet aventure..
Shiko shkollen goce se dashurine e zemres do e gjesh dhe akoma me mire nga ce ke pat..
Degjoje zemren te lidhur me arsyen....

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Pershendetje te gjitheve !!! Une jam nje vajze 16 vjecare dhe per momentin gjendem ne nje dileme,,,,,Per tu a bere me te qarte problemin tim po pershkruaj me saktesi se ne c'situate gjendem ....Kam qen e lidhur para pothujase 1 viti me nje djale qe e doja shume ...Nuk ishte tipi i djalit ideal per mua sepse te gjtih e njihnin si prototip por cti besh qe kur bie brenda bie ....nejsee ....lidhja ime me te nuk zgjati shume vtm 3 muaj ....me pas u ndam per nje arsye koti qe nuk dua ta permend .....kaluan goxha muaj dhe nje dite takohem rastesisht me te .....me thote qe donte te rilidheshim bashke ....per nje moment e gjykova te arsyeshme ta refuzoja dhe kjo puna u harrua ...tani pas kaq kohesh afersisht 7 muaj takohem perseri em te....duke qene se une kisha dtl dhe me kishte marr malli ta shihja shoqa e ngushte ma mundesioi kete dhe dolem per kafe me te dhe shoqet e shoket e mi ...gjate kthimit per ne shtepi me tha se em donte akoma ....dhe me kerkoi prape te lidheshim .....nuk e di cte bej .....nuk e mohoj qe e dua akoma ....por duke qene se kam marre vesh qe ka ndryshuar paksa jam en dileme .....mora vesh qe kishte filluar perdorimin e substancave narkotike para tre muajsh ...ai nuk ma mohoi kete gje por me beri te ditur qe tanime nuk vazhdonte ti konsumonte ....Do tju lutesha te vendosnit veten ne vendin tim dhe te me ndihmoshit me nje pergjigje te arsyetuar .....Shume faleminderit !!!!


*Largohuuuuuuu sa me shpejt!*

----------


## juxhi

un jam 16vjec  si ty per 3 dit mbush 17 :buzeqeshje:    ..dhe  per mendimin tim me e mira eshte qe ta mbash thjesht si shok .... mos bej ndonje gabim qe me von mund  te pendohesh   ....un te kuptoj te gjith kemi ndjenja per dike por ama mos e li veten te biesh kaq kollaj vetem se ti mendon se e do akoma . TE  isha ne vendin tend nuk do lidhesha prap ( do e lodhja pak qe te kuptoja vertet qe ai me do dhe nese eshte i duhuri per mua se kto gjera sbehen  shpejt e shpejt )....duhet te mendosh dhe per veten tende kjo lidhje do te shperqendronte dhe nga mesimet sidomos tani qe jan shsh te rendesishme  ..Edhe pse ste njoh po te flas si mikesh qe te dua te miren  :shkelje syri:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Une jam nje vajze 16





> jam 20 vjec







njera ishte 16 vjec moj
tjetra 20
njera ishte 16 vjec moj
tjetra 20
o sa hije paska vallja 
aman gjith lezet 

njera si drenushe
tjetra si sorkadhe 
e sa bukur lozin moj
lozin kete valle 
 :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Tani o kjo cupa ra ne narkotike bashke me te ose vuri mend edhe ka dale te gezoje rinine e saj me shoqet...
kemi plot djeme ne forum mos u konsumo me gjera te perdorura :perqeshje:

----------

